# Sand pit trapping



## Big Red (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok, here's the deal. I got permission from a local farmer to trap coyote. Lots of sign in the pit which is about 25 feet deep with a slope of 60 degrees or so on sides. It has vegetation in the bottom about two feet tall or so. I have seen sign on the rim of the pit and also in the bottom. Where do you suggest I set and which set works well?


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

Interesting 
Where ever i could get a trap set 
What about trails to the pit?


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

try a sent post set on the rim double stake that trap or use a grapple yotes are strong and sand doesn't hold a stake well. If you can try some snares in the trails.


----------

